# Mothers group in Mirdif



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone know of any mothers groups that meet on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## minnos (Aug 17, 2009)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Anyone know of any mothers groups that meet on Friday or Saturday?


Did you try Mirdif mums group? (mumtourage (dot) com is their webpage) 

I am expecting but I like joining them from time to time.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Anyone know of any mothers groups that meet on Friday or Saturday?


There is La leche league Dubai (Breast feeding Cafe) that meet on Saturdays(monthly) at organic cafe in Dubai mall. Next meeting is on 15 of Oct. check their facebook page for more details


----------



## minnos (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol... 
I didn't know that there was a Breastfeeding Cafe in Dubai!
I was wondering about my options in Dubai and feeling down since I would have much freedom back in Turkey (partly because I don't mind people staring). However, here you have to mind...

Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

minnos said:


> Lol...
> I didn't know that there was a Breastfeeding Cafe in Dubai!
> I was wondering about my options in Dubai and feeling down since I would have much freedom back in Turkey (partly because I don't mind people staring). However, here you have to mind...
> 
> Thank you for sharing that!


Well, its not really a cafe.lol.. the group name is breastfeeding cafe... which supports breastfeeding mums in dubai... anyway..i have been here for a few months now and never had problem breastfeeding... dubai mall/mall of emirate have got parents room with a special section for feeding baby... in other malls, there is always the prayer room (ladies) for you to go and feed your baby. no body will say anything to you...

and also as long as you are discreet, you can always breastfeed in public .. there is no ban as such.. if you cover up properly (eg: a shawl) while feeding, no one will even know u r breastfeeding!


----------

